
Ask HN: In the age of domain squatters, how do I correctly retire my site? - pawadu
A very talented engineer I knew used to have a popular blog with some interesting projects. When he eventually got bored and shut the blog down, a cybersquatter bought it and created a spam-blog that looks exactly like the original site. His changes are subtle and it took me a few minutes to figure out that the latest post was not an honest review by the original author but an article paid by a company.<p>I am currently in the same situation, I have a mildly popular blog that also hosts some my FOSS projects. I plan to move everything to gitlab and shut down the blog. How can I make sure the old domain will not be an interesting target for cybersquatters? For example, can I get Google to reset my page rank?
======
mulrian
Why not just squatt on the domain yourself? They are hardly expensive to keep
nowadays,

------
samuellb
As long as there are still incoming links to the domain, I think it's hard to
make Google reset it's page rank permanently. You could do a HTTP 301
permanent redirect and use Google Webmaster Tools to make Google point to the
new GitLab site, but a squatter can always revert these changes so it will
never be 100% effective.

~~~
pawadu
But if the incoming links are all 404, wont google eventually lower my
pagerank?

------
rendx
[http://www.hackerbus.eu/park-your-own.html](http://www.hackerbus.eu/park-
your-own.html)

